# Easiness of installation and trimming



## rizzzzzz

Hi all, I've been using this dicticionary for a long time but I'm new at the forum.

I'm translating an email that a company sent us in order to introduce themselves to our busisness.

The part of the text that I don't know how to translate says:
"Easiness of installation and trimming, [...] are only any of the main characteristics that differ our products."

My translation: La facilidad de instalación y trimming,  [...] son sólo algunas de las características que diferencian a nuestros productos.

Context: LPG (Liquid Petroleum Gases) retrofit systems to be installed in motor vehicles for the use of LPG in their propulsion system.

The only translations I've found are: adornos, ribetes and synonyms. None  of them fits as retofit systems are not decorated. 

Does anyone know of an accurate translation?

Thanks all


----------



## Periplo

Bueno, creo que depende un poco del producto exacto al que te referís. Trim significa mantener en buenas condiciones algo cortándolo y sacando lo sobrante. Por eso, dependiendo de lo que te hablas puede tener diferentes traducciones; como podar (un arbusto), esculpir (las uñas), etc. Quizá puedas reemplazar la palabra por algo de sentido más general, como *...instalación y mantenimiento*.


----------



## steemic

Trimming en este contexto signfica *recortando *a fin de que el product se puede encajar.


----------



## 0scar

Si no es mantener, es ajustar o poner a punto.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/%20trimming


----------



## Periplo

0scar said:


> Si no es mantener, es ajustar o poner a punto.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/%20trimming



Sí, algo por el estilo. Quizá sabiendo a qué se refiere exactamente haya una traducción más específica, ¿no?


----------



## rizzzzzz

Se refiere a componentes de equipos para la transformación de coches de gasolina a coches bifuel (gasolina o gas). Los componentes pueden ser de muy diversos tipos, desde multiválvulas, a depósitos para el gas, a railes de inyectores, sensores de presión, etc. En resumen, todo lo que se mete dentro del coche para hacerlo híbrido.

Yo estaba pensando en traducirlo como "acabado", no sé ¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## rizzzzzz

¿La a facilidad de instalación y ¿¿¿¿¡¡¡¡¡¡recortando???!!!!,  [...] son sólo algunas de las principales características que diferencian a nuestros productos.

:s No lo veo nada claro.
¿Alguien da más?


----------



## steemic

Te daba el sentido del palabra, no un sinónimo, lee la frase entira.  *Trimming *en el contexto nos daba, no significa sencillamente recortando, significa recortando (tal vez recortando los accesorios dentro del automoviles) para que el product estan vendiendo puede ser adecuado.  Si necesitas un sinonimo de fitting podria ser *personalizacion*.


----------



## steemic

Acabo de pensar de *cabiendo.  *Tal vez, podria ser la palabra corecta.  

Tambien, *only any* y _*differ*_ en [el frase original] no tiene sentido en Ingles.  Se debe leer algo parecido a *The easiness of installation and fitting are only some of the main characteristics that make our products different.  *

Espero que le ayude.  Saludos.


----------



## Periplo

Bueno, yo creo que tenés dos posibles interpretaciones. Por un lado, *acabado *o *ajuste* (como dijo oscar) se entendería como algo que se hace una sola vez, algo complementario a la instalación. Por otro lado, *mantenimiento* daría la idea de algo que debe ser retocado periodicamente. Pero no sé si *trimming* puede tener ambos sentidos o solo uno de ellos. Necesitarías la opinión de alguien que hable inglés.


----------



## DWO

_"La facilidad de instalación y *adaptación*, [...]"_ (adaptation - their products are different because they can be easily installed and adapted)

http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dict_en_es/english/trim;_ylt=AvLI6dU.J33kzgfauLIWpbL_s8sF
*expresiones idiomáticas:*
*to trim one's sails* 
_figurado_ adaptarse, amoldarse
I know it seems far fetched, but the are a lot of technical catalogues In Spanish that say this.


----------



## Mastoc

En este contexto, sin dudas, y como dijo Oscar, debe traducirse como ajuste o puesta a punto. También, dependiendo del tipo de aparato, cabría el término calibración.


----------



## rizzzzzz

Muchas gracias a todos, me quedo con la interpretación de Mastoc, que creo que es la que más se ajusta


----------

